# Nate Robinson?



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

I know this is out of the blue but I just seen Nate Robinson in White Plains, NY, about 30 minutes north of NYC at the movie theater. I began to wonder, Nate is from Seattle, Washington, he was traded to Boston but he's spending the offseason in NY? Maybe he still has a house or a something around here but you guys don't think he's in town to discuss his free agency with the knicks right? Maybe the Nets? Just a thought I'd throw out there.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Nate spent nearly 5 years of his career here in New York so I'm not surprised if he's relocated and made it a permenant residence. It's pretty beautiful up there; one of the few places I'd consider living if I ever set up shop again in NY.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah i imagine he just still has a house in NY which makes sense considering he played there for quite awhile I think Nate wants to start so hes going to go wherever he can get that opportunity. He's still young and has a lot of years ahead of him. I just hope he quits entering the dunk contest because it is such a joke when he does, I mean its pretty cool he can dunk it but i would rather see someone that can actually do somethign in the air versus someone who can just simply jump high. I like Nate and hes a hometown kid from Washington state (watched him play in the state tournament in high school) but please stop it with the dunk contest!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I believe he has a place in white plains.


----------

